# DIYer looking for advice on paint spraying



## unit107 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have DIY remodeling project that I need to finish and have many questions about getting the right equipment to finish the job. I'll try to be brief:

I have a built an entertainment center and trimmed out the fireplace, windows, and walls with panels (see photo below) and now I need to paint it all. I want to paint everything I trimmed out white.

My preference is Latex, but I want to spray it, as it would take a week to paint just one coat by hand. 

I had bought a Wagner PaintCrew (still in the box an probably going back) as I have determined that I would be lucky to complete the job without this thing going belly-up. So I am going to take the $200 for that and apply it towards a Graco or Titan (leaning Graco) and am looking at the X5 (or XR5 or whatever proprietary model numbering Lowes or HD use). 

I also want to use a smaller spray pattern as the 515 (or 517) that comes with this model seems to be too wide for this project.

Based on the assumption that I am resigned to seal off the room and cover EVERYTHING, here are my questions:

Is the Graco model outlined above good for this job? (also may plan to paint kitchen cabinets in the future with oil-based or laquer and want to make sure I can switch without killing the unit)

What size spray pattern would you recommend to best complete this job, based on my photos? (I have extensive 4" rails and styles, 4"-6" wide window trim, the large entertainment center and panels between 6" and 18")

I've been researching the Graco Fine Finish Tips. Will one of the higher flow rate models work with latex? (i.e. 214 ro 414) Otherwise, is there another suggestion on tips?

Finally, what is the best way to thin the latex paint (and primer) for the Sprayer and tip combination you would suggest? Otherwise, I am open to you trying to convice me to go another direction with Finish materials that I can do myself and under $500 for equipment and materials.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spray Away (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, professional painter been spraying for 15 years so I thought I'd give you my advice. First, not familiar with the exact models you're looking at but I prefer Graco as a brand, so I'd lean towards that too. Next, I'd definitely use a fine finish tip on this project. It's gonna give you the best finish and I'm sure you've put too much work and $ into this beautiful project to not wanna make it look its best, even if it's incremental. Id go with something fairly small like a 210/212 (4-5" fan) or 310/312 (6-7" fan). The paint will work fine with the smaller orifice and it will also prevent you from spraying too heavy being a novice sprayer. Multiple thin coats are always better than one thick coat ;-) I'm a big latex guy but I would use a hybrid oil paint that is low VOC and cleans up with water. Again, you're going through the expense and trouble to spray it out and the oil will give the best finish. I'm a big ICI paints (Glidden) guy and I love their Advanced Oil paint...if it's available by you. Also, as you probably know, give everything a light sanding after you prime. Priming is gonna lift the grain a little and the sanding will go a long way for a smooth topcoat. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,
I am a painting contractor in ny. We do a lot of spraying, personally I would not go through the trouble to spray inside of the house, proper masking off of the room is essential, especially being that the spray atomses and the fine particles travel. I do agree with the guy who posted here before me, I was going to post here and got beet to it. Lol. The first number on a spray tip (214 for example) is doubled to give you the fan with and the second number is the orifice size, as per the thicker the material you're spraying the thicker orifice you need. I sometimes spray latex through a fine finish tip and don't have a problem. I too am not familiar with the model number of the sprayer you're looking at, but I would say anything that's about 2800 or larger is good for what you need as long as its pumping about .25 gpm or more. 
-www.kelloggspainting.


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi unit107, first off that whole set up you have going there is looking great! Unlike the other two gents before me I do know the Graco models very well and have to say that they are a great choice, mainly becasue they don't break (*cough* wagner*cough*), they perform well, and they last a long time. Be careful though if you end up choosing a paint that is a higher quality than Glidden as these usually have more adhesive in them, i.e. meaning that the smaller tip sizes (214 etc.) will not allow you to spray as easily and may require more pressure than the X5 can deliver. However, most high quality paints can be watered down to a max of 7 oz of water per gallon, this can help a lot when spraying. But if you spend just an extra $100, you can get an X7 which can support a higher flow, a longer hose, and larger tips, not to mention you don't have to sacrifice the integrity of the paint by watering it down. This unit is also good if you think you'll be painting the interior or exterior of your house anytime in the future. Also, the graco models at most hardware stores can use spray sealants, lacquer, polurethanes, etc., you just want to make sure you know what solvent goes with what solid in order to clean out the unit! Lastly, think about using something like that new Behr Ultra, it's a paint in Primer in one: 2 coats semi-gloss and your done, even on bear wood and sheetrock, which saves a person a lot of time and money, especially if they're spraying.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you work for Home Depot?:huh:

The excesive promotion of inferior paint to the home owners is of no help.Glidden makes a couple OK products( Gripper being one). Behr does not even belong in the top 100 of paint brands. Paint and primer in i can? Tell me how does the primer work it's way off your roller or brush and adhere to the surface before the paint does?:huh:

quote "A primer is a preparatory coating put on materials before painting. Priming ensures better adhesion of paint to the surface, "


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey there Chrisn, I only advocate these products because as a DIYer I have had good luck with them. They are cost effective, look good as a finished product, and have held up well, especially on trim that has either been primed or used Behr Ultra. Pros, such as yourself, certainly have great experience with a range of products and usually go with either BM or SW because they too offer good paint, especially to the trained eye of a contractor. Most DIYers are looking for the same thing as a pro, but they don't get the discounts nor the help that a pro gets from paint-specific outlets like they can get from a good Big Box store. That is, a Big Box that has the correct attitude when it comes to customers. When I worked in retail I made sure I knew my products and gave the customers a great experience, something that is lacking in professional paint store settings who deal mainly with contractors and can forget about the average joe who comes in needing help. I have personally noticed a change at Home Depot. I am greeted as soon as I walk in the door, and directed to where I need to go if I have questions. Unlike a couple of years ago, I've found good people working there who know what they're talking about, and from 9-6 I know the pros they've hired in 5 areas by name. I feel good as a DIYer with the information I'm given and know that I'll be saving time and money going there. Now, are all Home Depots or Lowes this customer oriented? Probably not, but I know too that as a whole each of these companies have been working hard to win back the respect of both DIYers and pros.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are asking for trouble if you put that Behr Primer & Paint in one directly on bare wood. 

FIRST and formost, hit those knots with BIN. Every single one of those knots is going to bleed right through anything latex and even some will bleed through oil. Then I would use nothing short of a good Oil based primer like Zinssers for maximum penetration and durability. Sorry latex primer guys, but Latex Primer just ain't gonna cut it on this wood. From there you can use whatever finish paint you wish.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

I would also use an oil primer like coverstain. Sand to a smooth finish with 220. Then use a semi gloss latex such as B.M. Regal. I also feel you should not use anything smaller than a 313 tip when spraying latex. As far as a sprayer, you could rent a Titan or Graco for 60.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

waynech said:


> I would also use an oil primer like coverstain. Sand to a smooth finish with 220. Then use a semi gloss latex such as B.M. Regal. I also feel you should not use anything smaller than a 313 tip when spraying latex. As far as a sprayer, you could rent a Titan or Graco for 60.


Why would you not use a tip smaller than a 313 when spraying latex? I use a 214 for tight spots and trim when spraying latex and have never had a problem. A 214 is going to give you a 4 inch fan and a 313 will give you a 6 inch fan. Double the first number in the tip size to get your fan width. How much paint do you spray a week?? I use a paint sprayer quite often through the week, a painting contractor in NY. I would not use a self priming paint. Even an experienced paint rep will tell you that you still need top prime any bear wood first. Self priming paint is not intended to go directly over bare unprimed wood.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

You don't need a large sprayer for your project. Especially if your only going to use it a couple times a year. All you need is a sprayer that will push at least .25gpm, 1/2 , twin stroke and you'll be fine. You can even put a 50 foot hose on it. Regardless as to which type of sprayer you use, you'll need a good hand masker, plastic, tape, and rossin paper. You'll have to paper off your floors and everything, that's very time consuming.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

TheDIYerGuy said:


> Hi unit107, first off that whole set up you have going there is looking great! Unlike the other two gents before me I do know the Graco models very well and have to say that they are a great choice, mainly becasue they don't break (*cough* wagner*cough*), they perform well, and they last a long time. Be careful though if you end up choosing a paint that is a higher quality than Glidden as these usually have more adhesive in them, i.e. meaning that the smaller tip sizes (214 etc.) will not allow you to spray as easily and may require more pressure than the X5 can deliver. However, most high quality paints can be watered down to a max of 7 oz of water per gallon, this can help a lot when spraying. But if you spend just an extra $100, you can get an X7 which can support a higher flow, a longer hose, and larger tips, not to mention you don't have to sacrifice the integrity of the paint by watering it down. This unit is also good if you think you'll be painting the interior or exterior of your house anytime in the future. Also, the graco models at most hardware stores can use spray sealants, lacquer, polurethanes, etc., you just want to make sure you know what solvent goes with what solid in order to clean out the unit! Lastly, think about using something like that new Behr Ultra, it's a paint in Primer in one: 2 coats semi-gloss and your done, even on bear wood and sheetrock, which saves a person a lot of time and money, especially if they're spraying.


I do use premium acrylics with a 214 tip and never have a problem, maybe you should actuall operate a sprayer and spray a few thousand gallons before talking about something that you have no hands on experience with, and your comment about painters charging an arm and a leg is uncalled for and untrue, know facts before writing , the fact is that most painting contractors know more about paint, stains, and supplies in a big box store than the people that work ther, because we have the hands on experience and I've seen this hundreds of times


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The diyguy says"Unlike a couple of years ago, I've found good people working there who know what they're talking about, and from 9-6 I know the pros they've hired in 5 areas by name. I feel good as a DIYer with the information I'm given and know that I'll be saving time and money going there. Now, are all Home Depots or Lowes this customer oriented? Probably not," 

There may be SOME good people but actually KNOW what they are talking about? I don't think so.Greet you and follow you around the store, absolutly, necessary?, I don't think so.

and again diyguy says"I only advocate these products because as a DIYer I have had good luck with them. They are cost effective, look good as a finished product, and have held up well, especially on trim that has either been primed or used Behr Ultra."

You have either been very lucky or really do not care about your finished products looks.Cost effective? I think not. Look good? Certainly not. Behr Ultra is the biggest joke to hit the market, ever.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> Why would you not use a tip smaller than a 313 when spraying latex? I use a 214 for tight spots and trim when spraying latex and have never had a problem. A 214 is going to give you a 4 inch fan and a 313 will give you a 6 inch fan. Double the first number in the tip size to get your fan width. How much paint do you spray a week?? I use a paint sprayer quite often through the week, a painting contractor in NY. I would not use a self priming paint. Even an experienced paint rep will tell you that you still need top prime any bear wood first. Self priming paint is not intended to go directly over bare unprimed wood.



I should probably have qualified my statement to say that I would not use any orifice smaller than a 13 when using latex and yes I do know what the numbers of the tips mean. As far as how much do we spray a week, it is approximately 75 gallons per week. I do not use a self-priming paint and did not state that I ever have.


----------



## unit107 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks all. Great advice, as well as a good debate.

I'm glad to know that I can use the fine finish tips, as I want to use a smaller fan pattern. I have resigned myself to sealing off the room and covering everything, as painting by hand will take me forever.

As for the paint, I was hoping to shy away from the big box brand, as this is all bear wood and I need a good primer coat. I've used the Blue store's and Orange store's brands with varying success. I would like to know more about this hybrid latex/oil product. Is it Glidden? I will do a little searching to see if I can't find someone that sells it around here. 

My other option is Sherman Williams, as there is a store near by. Any opinions on this place, as the paint is not cheap and I see mixed reviews online?

I also have been looking at kitchen/bath enamel (semi-gloss) for the finish coat, as I assume it will hold up a little better. Is that a good assumption or do you have a better opinion?

Again, thanks all for you advice.


----------

